# network problem



## pdunning (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying to do an ftp install of FreeBSD 7.1. The problem is that sysinstall doesn't find the ethernet network. I'm trying to use ipv6 and DHCP. Can anyone help?


----------



## eldiablo (Jan 7, 2009)

As root see if the system found the card in the first place:

# dmesg | fgrep -i base

Here's my output:
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xc800-0xc8ff mem 0xe7000000-0xe70000ff irq 21 at device 9.0 on pci2
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto

You can also use sysinstall - Configure - Networking - configure additional network interfaces. It SHOULD list an ethernet card if it's in your system.

Gr - Diablo


----------



## pdunning (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't  get to a root terminal to do the dmesg and configuring the network finds fwe0 a firewire ethernet connection which I assume is what I want. The problem then arises when it tries that and it can't seem to find the dhcp server that any other system can find.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2009)

pdunning said:
			
		

> I can't  get to a root terminal to do the dmesg and configuring the network finds fwe0 a firewire ethernet connection which I assume is what I want.


Fwe0 is not what you want. Yes, you can use TCP/IP over firewire but it's not ethernet. 

IIRC you can get a console during the install by pressing ALT-F4. Then enter the commands eldiablo mentioned..


----------



## tingo (Jan 9, 2009)

How to see dmesg (kernel messages)
One other way to do it: you can press "Scroll Lock" and the use the PageUp / PageDown keys to view the text buffer on the console. Most of the kernel messages will be there (all if they fit in the buffer), and you can see if a network card is detected.
FWIW, if your network card isn't detected, it is quite easy to do a minimal install from disc1, see if you can get the network working, and then take it from there.
HTH


----------



## pdunning (Jan 11, 2009)

got to the terminal only to discover that it couldn't find either dmesg or grep.

anyway I downloaded disc1 and have now installed it. dmesg tells me I have three pci2 devices numbered 9.1, 9.2, 9.3 with no driver.

I also checked my linux details for the network and I have a Marvell 88E8040 fast ethernet and a broadcom BCM4312 wireless card. Neither of these are on the supported hardware list and I haven't a clue how to set them up. what should I do?


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

try hints file


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

bumble bumble bumble


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

it wasnt an insult im just tired


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

at least you know im not a bot are you at the root screen single user mode?


----------



## pdunning (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a full install in multi user console mode without networking now


----------



## tingo (Jan 12, 2009)

OK, then you can do `$ pciconf -lv | less` to find out what devices you have. After that, we'll see if we can find you some drivers...


----------



## pdunning (Jan 13, 2009)

the entries you will be interested in should be

```
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x283f8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x28418086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x28478086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xf2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BAM/CAM/DBM (ICH2-M/3-M/4-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x28158086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH8M-E (ICH8 Family) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none2@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x022f1028 chip=0x435411ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none3@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x000b1028 chip=0x431514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4310 USB Controller'
    class      = network
```
The rest was hard disks, usb etc


----------



## tuck (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the same Marvell nic in my Samsung nc10 Netbook.
Any idea how to make it work?
Maybe src from head to stable?



> pci3: domain=0, physical bus=3
> found-> vendor=0x11ab, dev=0x4354, revid=0x13
> domain=0, bus=3, slot=0, func=0
> class=02-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
> ...


----------



## tuck (Jan 14, 2009)

(Sorry for this double post. Isn't it possible to edit posts?)

I found a patch:
http://people.freebsd.org/~yongari/msk/msk.88E8040.patch14
I going to test it in a few hours.


----------



## tuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I tried the patch mentioned above: no success.
I tried to compile
http://people.freebsd.org/~yongari/msk/if_msk.c
http://people.freebsd.org/~yongari/msk/if_mskreg.h
There was a "bus," to much in the if_msk.c after removing it the kernel compiled without a problem and the nic gets recognized by the kernel.
I can't asign a IP adress with dhclient. The card goes up and down the whole time.


----------



## pdunning (Jan 18, 2009)

I've opted to use a virtual machine to run freebsd now - it seems simpler.
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

